# [Tip]Secure Ftp

## X-Drum

Salve gente!

vorrei garantire l'accesso ad N utenti alla mia macchina o meglio ad alcuni files sulla mia macchina...

al momento ho aperto degli account ssh con certificato RSA, tutto va come dovrebbe ma perche' dare loro (sebbene siano persone fidate) un account sul mio sistema?

Vengo alla domanda: è possibile mettere su un server Ftp con ssh? ho notato i seguenti pacchetti nel portage:

```
*  dev-perl/net-sftp

      Latest version available: 0.08

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 22 kB

      Homepage:    http://search.cpan.org/~drolsky/Net-SFTP-0.08

      Description: Secure File Transfer Protocol client

      License:     Artistic | GPL-2

*  net-ftp/vsftpd

      Latest version available: 1.2.1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 132 kB

      Homepage:    http://vsftpd.beasts.org/

      Description: Very Secure FTP Daemon written with speed, size and security in mind

      License:     GPL-2

```

qualucno di voi ha già sperimentato una cosa simile? è possibli gestire certificati?

tnx

----------

## Yans

io uso pure-ftpd affiancato a mysql per la gestione degli utenti virtuali, per la connessione sicura puoi usare TLS visto che pure-ftpd supporta tale features molto bene.

Adios...

----------

## X-Drum

si anche io lo uso da tempo è considerato uno dei + sicuri!

mi accontentero di lui pensavo ci fosse qualcosa di più avanzato......  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

installa scponly. la documentazione sta sul sito. in quel modo dai accesso ftp sicuro tramite ssh senza dare accesso shell.

----------

## X-Drum

azz grazie fonderia!

abbiamo postato in contemporanea! do subito un'occhiata!

----------

## X-Drum

thanks 1000x era proprio quello chemi serviva!  :Very Happy: 

da accesso ai files ma non al sistema via ssh e supporta piu' utenti

grazie ancora!

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

apposto   :Cool: 

----------

## X-Drum

ok ci siamo ho installato scponly ma la versione masked

per poter disporre di un binario chrooted,

un solo piccolo appunto: dato che per usare la versione chrooted di scponly è necessario copiare diverse cose nella home dell'utente, esistono + directory all'interno di quella home,come posso fare per "dirottare" l'utente direttamente  sulla direcotry incoming al login?

```
root@Thunder scponly-3.11 # ls -l /home/ssh/scponly/

totale 3

drwxr-xr-x  2 root    root  360 31 mag 13:10 bin

drwxr-xr-x  2 root    root  136 31 mag 13:10 etc

drwxr-xr-x  2 scponly users  72 31 mag 13:19 incoming

drwxr-xr-x  2 root    root  448 31 mag 13:10 lib

drwxr-xr-x  4 root    root   96 31 mag 13:10 usr

```

----------

## bld

dai un occhiata a questo thread..

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=144477&highlight=proftpd+tls

----------

## X-Drum

[ignorantone mode on]

a livello di sicurezza l'uso di ssl è comparabile all'uso di ssh?

[ignorantone mode off]

----------

## bld

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> [ignorantone mode on]
> 
> a livello di sicurezza l'uso di ssl è comparabile all'uso di ssh?
> 
> [ignorantone mode off]

 

Non lo dire mai piu questo -> [ignorantone mode on]

Non e' possibile sapere tutto, e poi e' un "topic" abbastanza discusso da quello che ho avuto modo di constatare  :Razz:  . Avevo la stessa domanda:

Come sicurezza sono allo stesso livello, dato che sia il login che la trasmissione dei dati e' crittata con l'algoritmo che si e' scelto. L'unica diff e' che sftp praticamente e' una (considerata bruttissima) patch allo source code di ssh. Invece il sopporto TLS e' stato implementato in modo molto piu elegante, elastico e funzionante. Unfatti una volta ssh non sopportare "chroot"  ed altre opzioni carine che invece trovi su proftpd ed altri ftp. Ora che una patch (che va proprio sopra l'altra patch) che fa anche questo per ssh. Non ricordo il sito pero l'avevo visto tempo fa. 

Praticamente differenze essenziali non credo che troverai.. ftp+tls e' sicuramente piu elegante/elastico. 

fai un giochetto  :Razz: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> $echo " echo che figo sftp!" >> ~/.bashrc 
> 
> 

 

Ora prova ad usare sftp per conneterti al localhost  :Razz:  vedi cosa succede.

----------

## xchris

cmq per avere lo stesso risultato su openssh e' sufficiente specificare prima della chiave in authorized_keys2 l'opzione: no-pty

ciao

----------

## bld

 *xchris wrote:*   

> cmq per avere lo stesso risultato su openssh e' sufficiente specificare prima della chiave in authorized_keys2 l'opzione: no-pty
> 
> ciao

 

non ho capito su cosa ti riferisci quando dici "lo stesso risultato".

----------

## xchris

sftp possibile ma nessuna shell per il tuo user 

(e sono possibili altre opzioni)

ciao

----------

## bld

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> Salve gente!
> 
> vorrei garantire l'accesso ad N utenti alla mia macchina o meglio ad alcuni files sulla mia macchina...
> 
> al momento ho aperto degli account ssh con certificato RSA, tutto va come dovrebbe ma perche' dare loro (sebbene siano persone fidate) un account sul mio sistema?
> ...

 

io ho fatto una cosa del genere, con ftp + tls ed ho messo la opzione

AllowUsers sull conf di ssh. Probabilmente come ha detto xchriss si possono fare altre cose. La soluzione piu elegante (si ho un ossessione con l'eleganza!  :Razz:  ) sarebbe un ftpd + virtual users + ssl. Pero io non ce l'ho fatta con proftd a creare i users virtuali, se qualcuno ci dice come ha fatto gli offro una birra se passa da milano  :Razz: 

Ciao

----------

## X-Drum

beh come ha detto prima Yans è una cosa che con pureftpd si puo' fare in manieria semplicissima lui usa addirittura mysql! io mi limitavo all'uso di pureDb...con proftpd non saprei lo usato una sola volta e poi sono passato a pureftpd

----------

## X-Drum

scusate ragazzi ma mi sfuggono ancora un paio di cose:

metodo 1) FTP+SSL => Applicativi: Pureftpd, Proftpd 

PRO: utente naturalmente chrootato,no shell,buona sicurezza,cifratura,certificati,"elegante"  :Cool: 

CONTRO: servizio ftp troppo "vistoso"?

metodo 2) OpenSSH => Applicativi: openssh

PRO: cifratura,buona sicurezza,certificati,

CONTRO: utente non chrootato di default,accesso,shell

metodo 3)Scponly => Applicativi scponly

PRO: cifratura,solo servizio scp,sftp,no shell,chrottabile,ottimo con winscp

CONTRO: qualche problema con ssh,gftp

sono molto indeciso! quale delle 3 alternative adoperare: le ho provate tutte e 3 non voglio scatenare una guerra santa attenzione: sono 3 soluzioni validissime ma ftp è troppo "vistoso" in un certo senzo,

ssh chrootato e senza accesso alla bash sarebbe preferibile

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

guarda, io uso scp con gftp e va una meraviglia (la versione unstable)

ho comunque pureftpd+ssl per backup, con limiti sulle risorse (Cpu, spazio, sessioni concorrenti) per backup (principalmente per i miei utenti)

scp e' leggermente meno 'facile' da fare comprendere e usare agli utenti.. direi che pureftp/sftp e' una soluzione  buona.

----------

## X-Drum

scusate gente, sto provando pureftd+ssl

ho generato il certificato SSL  come riportato nel README di pureftpd

sotto emulatore Core FTPlite (Winkozz)funziona correttamente

basta fornire il certificato e via!

ho emerso l'ultima versione di gftp che sembra essere decisamente migliore...

ma non riesco a loggarmi con GFTP 

adesso dove me lo devo mettere il certifcato? :PPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP (ehehe)

scherzi a parte come indico a gftp la pozizione del certificat ssl?

----------

## bld

non ti posso aiutare con gftp dato che non lo uso... ma non credo che un ftpd ben configurato sia troppo vistoso  :Razz: 

ps. Si ora mi son ricordato che non ho fatto i virtual users proprio perche richiedeva mysql e per 4 5 users non vale la pena imho.

----------

## flocchini

gftp non supporta ssl... Per unix io ho trovato solo lftp (testuale) e Igloo Ftp Pro (commerciale e fa abbastanza schifo) Se trovi qsa di funzionale fammi un fischio, io non ho saputo trovare altro. Gia' che ci sei mi posteresti la tua configurazione? Hai criptato solo i comandi o anche i trasferimenti? Io ho adottato proftpd proprio xke' non riuscivo a criptare tutto con pureftp... Anche io ho un ftp con ssl ma alcuni utenti lamentano problemi di velocita'...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## bld

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> gftp non supporta ssl... Per unix io ho trovato solo lftp (testuale) e Igloo Ftp Pro (commerciale e fa abbastanza schifo) Se trovi qsa di funzionale fammi un fischio, io non ho saputo trovare altro. Gia' che ci sei mi posteresti la tua configurazione? Hai criptato solo i comandi o anche i trasferimenti? Io ho adottato proftpd proprio xke' non riuscivo a criptare tutto con pureftp... Anche io ho un ftp con ssl ma alcuni utenti lamentano problemi di velocita'... 

 

bld@oxygen bld $ etcat -u ftp

[ Colour Code : set unset ]

[ Legend   : (U) Col 1 - Current USE flags        ]

[          : (I) Col 2 - Installed With USE flags ]

 U I [ Found these USE variables in : net-ftp/ftp-0.17-r3 ]

 + + ssl : Adds support for Secure Socket Layer connections

io uso "ftp"  :Razz: 

edit: che senso ha tenere in cleartext i trasferimenti/commandi?

a parte il fatto che non ricordo ne anche l'opzione per tale scelta  :Razz: 

----------

## X-Drum

Questa è la mia configurazione:

```
# Config file for /etc/init.d/pure-ftpd

##Comment variables out to disable its features, or change the values in it... ##

## This variable must be uncommented in order for the server to start ##

IS_CONFIGURED="yes"

## FTP Server,Port (separated by comma) ##

## If you prefer host names over IP addresses, it's your choice :

## SERVER="-S ftp.rtchat.com,21"

## IPv6 addresses are supported.

SERVER="-S 192.168.254.101,21"

## Number of simultaneous connections in total, and per ip ##

MAX_CONN="-c 5"

MAX_CONN_IP="-C 5"

## Start daemonized in background ##

DAEMON="-B"

## Don't allow uploads if the partition is more full then this var ##

#DISK_FULL="-k 90%"

## If your FTP server is behind a NAT box, uncomment this ##

#USE_NAT="-N"

## Authentication (others are 'pam', ...)##

## Further infos in the README file.

AUTH="-l puredb:/etc/pureftpd.pdb unix,pam"

## Change the maximum idle time. (in minutes. default 15)

#TIMEOUT="-I <timeout>'"

## Use that facility for syslog logging. It defaults to 'ftp'

## Logging can be disabled with '-f none' .

LOG="-f ftp"

## Misc. Others ##

MISC_OTHER="-A -X -E -Y 2"

```

in effetti va, ma trovare un client compatibile con pureftd è un'impresa almeno sotto linux, sotto winkozz va anche se credo che il mio router dia problemi con il fowarding delle porte....

----------

## flocchini

con quella configurazioen non stai usando ssl/tls pero'

x bld: non e' che tiene in clear i comandi... cripta i comandi e tiene in chiaro i trasferimenti, almeno cosi' risulta ai client che si connettono.

----------

## X-Drum

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> Questa è la mia configurazione:
> 
> ```
> [...]
> 
> ...

 

Si?

Con Y=0 (default) il supporto SSL/TLS è disabilitato

Con Y=1 sono accettate connessioni "normali" o per mezzo di SSL/TLS

Con Y=2 sono accettate solo connessioni effetuate per mezzodi SSL/TSL

ho provato ed è vero (lo dicono i log) inoltre è scritto qui

se cosi n nfosse che altro dovrei agiungere alla configurazione?

----------

## X-Drum

[Aggiornamento]

Dopo aver testato:

-Openssh: 

il "classico" ottimo sistema che purtroppo "cosi com'è" da accesso ,ad un utente remoto, a tutto il sistema....

-Pure-ftpd+SSL/TLS:

ottimo ma mi da alcuni problemi con il NAT buggato del mio router, infatti in locale funziona tutto ma talvolta ho grossi problemi quando un client si connette, la modalita PASV non risolve

-Scponly: buon sistema (grazie fonderia), compatibilissimo con putty/winscp

ma ho qualche problema con l'accesso openssh sotto linux.

per il mio scopo la soluzione migliore risulta essere:

Openssh + jail, ovvero utilizzare Openssh normalmente, ma chrootare gli utenti in un "sistema" costruito ad-hoc tramite jail un insieme di utility che semplicano notevolmente tale processo.

allo stato attuale infatti il sistema "fittizio" a cui posso accedere gli utenti (ovviamente chrootati) è minimo e consente solo di eseguire pochi comandi:

scp,sftp,ssh,ls,cp,ecc..

----------

## flocchini

chiedo venia, mi ero perso il "Y 2", io avevo attivato con

TLSEngine on 

TLSRequired on 

TLSRSACertificateFile /etc/ssl/private/ftpd-rsa.pem 

TLSRSACertificateKeyFile /etc/ssl/private/ftpd-rsa-key.pem

come suggeriva bld qui

Come faccio a essere certo che il criptaggio ssl sia attivato? Quando mi connetto con IglooFTP pro mi spara un bel "unable to encrypt file transfer" mentre da coreftp-lite (win) non so come stabilire se la connessione ssl protetta sia attiva?

Il nat per me non e' stato un problema, mi era bastato limitare le porte usate x i pasv e forwardarle direttamente sul router.

----------

## X-Drum

sicuramente hai un router mol to piu' recente/decente del mio....

a me ha dato una marea di problemi, ho provato di tutto ma il DMZ non lo metto su manco morto quindi....via cambiato soluzione  :Very Happy:  1 porta 1 servizio!

io generavo il certificato self-signed ssl come nella documentazione di pureftd,

e il pessimo igloo-ftp operava tranquillamente notificando che la cifratura era attiva no nsaprei cosa dirti

----------

## flocchini

entrando con smartftp 

(win) e' chiaro dal log che mentre con pro-ftpd riesco ad ottenere una connessione ssl anche sui trasferimenti, con pure-ftpd vengono criptati solo i comandi... Mi piacerebbe sapere che client hai provato che pure-ftpd cripti tutto, anche solo uno stralcio di log, cosi' magari riesco a sistemare sta cosa, pure-ftpd e' sicuramente piu' comodo a mio avviso, e' un peccato non usarlo.

attualmente il mio file di conf e' 

```

IS_CONFIGURED="yes"

SERVER="-S 192.168.0.12,31000"

## Number of simultaneous connections in total, and per ip ##

MAX_CONN="-c 10"

MAX_CONN_IP="-C 10"

## Start daemonized in background ##

DAEMON="-B"

## Don't allow uploads if the partition is more full then this var ##

DISK_FULL="-k 90%"

## If your FTP server is behind a NAT box, uncomment this ##

#USE_NAT="-N"

## Authentication (others are 'pam', ...)##

## Further infos in the README file.

AUTH="-l puredb:/etc/pureftpd.pdb"

## Change the maximum idle time. (in minutes. default 15)

TIMEOUT="-I 5"

## Use that facility for syslog logging. It defaults to 'ftp'

## Logging can be disabled with '-f none' .

LOG="-f facility"

## Misc. Others ##

#

MISC_OTHER="-Y 2 -p 65000:65005  -A -x -j -E -R -F /etc/FTP-MOTD -O clf:/var/log/pureftpd.log"
```

ho gia' seminato post un po' ovunque ma non ho mai avuto una risposta definitiva... non abbandonarmi anche tu  :Wink: 

----------

## bld

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Come faccio a essere certo che il criptaggio ssl sia attivato?
> 
> 

 

Ti passo un paper, una storiella molto divertente!! Ti sara di aiuto sul come capire se una conessione e' crittata ->  qui

per chroot-are openssh ci sono molti guide da quel che ho visto su google. Non posso indicarti una specifica perche non ho mai provato ad aplicarla, ma ce un progetto anche su sourceforge che tratta questo tema, pare sia una patch per openssh.

ciao

----------

## X-Drum

@flocchini:

ciao ecco uno stralcio del log di pureftpd (ho aumentato il livello di verbosità ) spero che ti sia utile,

mi rendo conto che non è molto...la configurazione del server la conosci già il client è lftp (lo user zuglio  :Wink:  )

```
Jun  3 09:01:58 Thunder pure-ftpd: (?@192.168.254.101) [INFO] New connection from 192.168.254.101

Jun  3 09:01:58 Thunder pure-ftpd: (?@192.168.254.101) [DEBUG] Command [auth] [TLS]

Jun  3 09:01:58 Thunder pure-ftpd: (?@192.168.254.101) [INFO] SSL/TLS: Enabled TLSv1/SSLv3 with AES256-SHA, 256 secret bits cipher

Jun  3 09:01:58 Thunder pure-ftpd: (?@192.168.254.101) [DEBUG] Command [user] [zuglio]

Jun  3 09:01:58 Thunder pure-ftpd: (?@192.168.254.101) [DEBUG] Command [pass] [<*>]

Jun  3 09:01:58 Thunder pure-ftpd: (?@192.168.254.101) [INFO] zuglio is now logged in

Jun  3 09:01:58 Thunder pure-ftpd: (zuglio@192.168.254.101) [DEBUG] Command [pwd] []

Jun  3 09:01:58 Thunder pure-ftpd: (zuglio@192.168.254.101) [DEBUG] Command [pbsz] [0]

Jun  3 09:01:58 Thunder pure-ftpd: (zuglio@192.168.254.101) [DEBUG] Command [prot] [P]

Jun  3 09:01:58 Thunder pure-ftpd: (zuglio@192.168.254.101) [DEBUG] Command [pret] [LIST ]

Jun  3 09:01:58 Thunder pure-ftpd: (zuglio@192.168.254.101) [DEBUG] Command [pasv] []

Jun  3 09:01:58 Thunder pure-ftpd: (zuglio@192.168.254.101) [DEBUG] Command [list] []

Jun  3 09:02:03 Thunder pure-ftpd: (zuglio@192.168.254.101) [DEBUG] Command [type] [I]

Jun  3 09:02:03 Thunder pure-ftpd: (zuglio@192.168.254.101) [DEBUG] Command [pasv] []

Jun  3 09:02:03 Thunder pure-ftpd: (zuglio@192.168.254.101) [DEBUG] Command [stor] [url.txt]

Jun  3 09:02:03 Thunder pure-ftpd: (zuglio@192.168.254.101) [NOTICE] /home/ftp//url.txt uploaded  (42 bytes, 45.47KB/sec)

Jun  3 09:02:08 Thunder pure-ftpd: (zuglio@192.168.254.101) [DEBUG] Command [prot] [P]

Jun  3 09:02:08 Thunder pure-ftpd: (zuglio@192.168.254.101) [DEBUG] Command [type] [A]

Jun  3 09:02:08 Thunder pure-ftpd: (zuglio@192.168.254.101) [DEBUG] Command [pasv] []

Jun  3 09:02:08 Thunder pure-ftpd: (zuglio@192.168.254.101) [DEBUG] Command [list] []

Jun  3 09:02:09 Thunder pure-ftpd: (zuglio@192.168.254.101) [DEBUG] Command [type] [I]

Jun  3 09:02:09 Thunder pure-ftpd: (zuglio@192.168.254.101) [DEBUG] Command [size] [url.txt]

Jun  3 09:02:09 Thunder pure-ftpd: (zuglio@192.168.254.101) [DEBUG] Command [mdtm] [url.txt]

Jun  3 09:02:09 Thunder pure-ftpd: (zuglio@192.168.254.101) [DEBUG] Command [pasv] []

Jun  3 09:02:09 Thunder pure-ftpd: (zuglio@192.168.254.101) [DEBUG] Command [retr] [url.txt]

Jun  3 09:02:09 Thunder pure-ftpd: (zuglio@192.168.254.101) [NOTICE] /home/ftp//url.txt downloaded  (42 bytes, 350.82KB/sec)

Jun  3 09:02:10 Thunder pure-ftpd: (zuglio@192.168.254.101) [DEBUG] Command [quit] []

Jun  3 09:02:10 Thunder pure-ftpd: (zuglio@192.168.254.101) [INFO] Logout.
```

@bld:

carina la storiella  :Very Happy:  eheheh molto corretto da parte sua aver avvisato

chi di dovere!

----------

## flocchini

Dunque:  :Smile: 

```
Jun  3 13:54:45 flocgentoo pure-ftpd: (?@flocgentoo.rccsys.net) [INFO] New connection from flocgentoo.rccsys.net

Jun  3 13:54:45 flocgentoo pure-ftpd: (?@flocgentoo.rccsys.net) [ERROR] Can't open /etc/FTP-MOTD

Jun  3 13:54:45 flocgentoo pure-ftpd: (?@flocgentoo.rccsys.net) [DEBUG] Command [auth] [TLS]

Jun  3 13:54:45 flocgentoo pure-ftpd: (?@flocgentoo.rccsys.net) [INFO] SSL/TLS: Enabled TLSv1/SSLv3 with AES

256-SHA, 256 secret bits cipher

Jun  3 13:54:45 flocgentoo pure-ftpd: (?@flocgentoo.rccsys.net) [DEBUG] Command [user] [daninni82]

Jun  3 13:54:45 flocgentoo pure-ftpd: (?@flocgentoo.rccsys.net) [DEBUG] Command [pass] [<*>]

Jun  3 13:54:45 flocgentoo pure-ftpd: (?@flocgentoo.rccsys.net) [INFO] daninni82 is now logged in

Jun  3 13:54:45 flocgentoo pure-ftpd: (daninni82@flocgentoo.rccsys.net) [DEBUG] Command [pwd] []

Jun  3 13:54:45 flocgentoo pure-ftpd: (daninni82@flocgentoo.rccsys.net) [DEBUG] Command [pbsz] [0]

Jun  3 13:54:45 flocgentoo pure-ftpd: (daninni82@flocgentoo.rccsys.net) [DEBUG] Command [prot] [P]

Jun  3 13:54:45 flocgentoo pure-ftpd: (daninni82@flocgentoo.rccsys.net) [DEBUG] Command [pret] [LIST ]

Jun  3 13:54:45 flocgentoo pure-ftpd: (daninni82@flocgentoo.rccsys.net) [DEBUG] Command [pasv] []

Jun  3 13:54:45 flocgentoo pure-ftpd: (daninni82@flocgentoo.rccsys.net) [DEBUG] Command [list] []

Jun  3 13:54:51 flocgentoo pure-ftpd: (daninni82@flocgentoo.rccsys.net) [DEBUG] Command [type] [I]

Jun  3 13:54:51 flocgentoo pure-ftpd: (daninni82@flocgentoo.rccsys.net) [DEBUG] Command [size] [[Linux] Red Hat 9.0 shrike-i386-disc1.iso]

Jun  3 13:54:51 flocgentoo pure-ftpd: (daninni82@flocgentoo.rccsys.net) [DEBUG] Command [mdtm] [[Linux] Red Hat 9.0 shrike-i386-disc1.iso]

Jun  3 13:54:51 flocgentoo pure-ftpd: (daninni82@flocgentoo.rccsys.net) [DEBUG] Command [pasv] []

Jun  3 13:54:51 flocgentoo pure-ftpd: (daninni82@flocgentoo.rccsys.net) [DEBUG] Command [retr] [[Linux] Red Hat 9.0 shrike-i386-disc1.iso]

Jun  3 13:54:51 flocgentoo pure-ftpd: (daninni82@flocgentoo.rccsys.net) [NOTICE] /data/1/ftpusers/daninni82//[Linux] Red Hat 9.0 shrike-i386-disc1.iso downloaded  (16777216 bytes, 58660.32KB/sec)

Jun  3 13:55:04 flocgentoo pure-ftpd: (daninni82@flocgentoo.rccsys.net) [DEBUG] Command [quit] []

Jun  3 13:55:04 flocgentoo pure-ftpd: (daninni82@flocgentoo.rccsys.net) [INFO] Logout.

```

uguale al tuo, quindi cappellate *non dovrei* averne fatte.

A questo punto pero' ho notato che (sempre da lftp) quando mi connetto a pro-ftpd mi viene fuori accanto al trasferimento "[Receiving data/TLS]" mentre se mi connetto a pure-ftpd no. 

Quindi giungo alla conclusione che come temevo pure-ftpd sia solo in grado di criptare via ssl i comandi, lasciando in chiaro il trasferimento dati mentre proftpd cripta anche questi ultimi. Naturalmente e' bene accetta qualsiasi tipo di smentita  :Wink: 

----------

## flocchini

In effetti mi rendo conto che piuttosto che fare tutto sto casino era + semplice leggere attentamente ilreadme.tls della documentazione ufficiale...

 *Documentazione ufficiale wrote:*   

>       ------------------------ SSL/TLS SUPPORT ------------------------  
> 
>   Starting with version 1.0.16, Pure-FTPd has experimental support for
> 
> encryption of the control channel using SSL/TLS security mechanisms.
> ...

 

Per me il criptaggio dei dati solosul canale di controllo non e' sufficiente, quindi me ne torno mesto mesto sul mio proftpd, un po' piu' incasinato da configurare ma piu' adatto per le mie esigenze. Grazie comunque per la vostra disponibilita'  :Very Happy: 

----------

## federico

Ma a parita' di trasferimento, un sistema fatto con ssh+scponly per il trasferimento dei file su connessione criptata e uno fatto con proftpd+ssl, hanno velocita' uguale?

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

come sicuramente avrai pensato, in linea di massima, ssh e' piu lento perche aggiunge piu traffico di controllo.

----------

## bld

 *federico wrote:*   

> Ma a parita' di trasferimento, un sistema fatto con ssh+scponly per il trasferimento dei file su connessione criptata e uno fatto con proftpd+ssl, hanno velocita' uguale?

 

i test da me fatti dicono nettamente di "si"  :Smile: 

----------

## bld

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> In effetti mi rendo conto che piuttosto che fare tutto sto casino era + semplice leggere attentamente ilreadme.tls della documentazione ufficiale...
> 
>  mesto mesto sul mio proftpd, un po' piu' incasinato da configurare ma piu' adatto per le mie esigenze. Grazie comunque per la vostra disponibilita' 

 

Ma non e' vero che e' difficile da configurare! Io ho dato un occhiata su /usr/share/doc/proftpd/ ed ho trovate quasi tutto. La documentazione e' in parte incompleta, ma ho trovato veramente tutto quello che mi verviva  :Razz: .

ps. Per la storiela si.. lui ha fatto sapere a chi di dovere..  :Razz:  ma da quel che dice aveva altri precedenti negativi, cmq la storia e' proprio bella ehehehe non pensavo esistesse gente cosi matta  :Razz: 

----------

## flocchini

Beh "difficile" in senso assoluto no, diciamo "+ difficile" di pure-ftpd, sono comunque riuscito a configurarlo correttamente  :Very Happy: 

La storiella era assolutamente fantastica   :Wink: 

----------

## federico

A scopo informativo ho preparato un "ftp" in sftp e vi ho fatto accedere un amico tramite un tunnel ssh in port forwarding, la trasmissione dei dati quindi passava tra due criptazioni ssh. La velocita' era ottima (la massima consentita dalla banda)

----------

